# Focus Zetec Engine



## usernametaken (Apr 5, 2007)

Guys

After reading a few threads on this forum i decided to give it a shot, not perfect but a hell of alot better. Whole process only took 50 mins from start to finish. Thanks for the help.

AG engine cleaner
Hose
AG Vinyl & Rubber


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

what a turnaround!


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Time well spent :thumb:


----------



## aDAM31 (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice turnaround, alot more space in that bay than in my fiesta. Looks good.


----------



## octywagon (Apr 10, 2008)

nice one - its great when you get results like that. well done...


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

hard to think thats the same engine bay, lot room at the front of the bay wish my mondeo was like that


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great work there :thumb:


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

WOW, thats much better.


----------



## Mars Red Mike (May 28, 2007)

Great work there mate.Top marks all round.

mike


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Great work. Look like 2 different engines.


----------



## bassologist (Apr 24, 2008)

fantastic turnaround there bud


----------



## usernametaken (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks guys, I was surprised at how easy it was, not the best engine on here but im happy with the result.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

is it the 1.6 or the 1.4? - very nice job btw!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Looking at the inlet manifold its a 1.6


----------



## usernametaken (Apr 5, 2007)

correct it is a 1.6 focus estate, a huge step down from my last seat cupra! but the missus said it was required.


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

Really good work

huge improvement


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Superb work there - very impressive, top marks :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## diesel_dog (May 14, 2008)

Very very nice mate , did the bay of my c4 picasso, looks similar but yours is much smarter


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

Huge transformation!!

Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## Jody (Jun 9, 2007)

I got the same engine in my focus - zetec se - and its a pain to clean, good job


----------



## usernametaken (Apr 5, 2007)

Just to answer a PM i recieved (i have less than 10 posts ATM)

I only covered the alternator and a couple of electrical connections. I never bothered with the air intake there was no way of water getting in it anyway, I used a hose set to spray. No problems with water going places it shouldnt.


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

wow thats really goood!!!

would you be interested in writing a guide cos my engine looks like that and im new to detailing so being able to clean my engine like that would be awsome!

Im sure there is not a guide on this yet. I have an 8 year old fiesta (my first car) and i dont think the owner ever cleaned the engine bay once so its proper mankey!

Even a short guide would be appreciated!
________
TV Discussion


----------



## usernametaken (Apr 5, 2007)

*Short Guide*

ok mate, im no expert at anything so if anyone else reads this with any improvements please post them.

1. Open bonnet
2. Cover alternator & any electrical connections with tin foil or clingfilm, i left the cover over the battery as i wasnt sure weather or not it would be an issue getting it wet.
3. Remove leaves and any dead animals that have crawled up there
4. Spray degreaser all over the shop (dont forget the underside of the bonnet)
5. Get a paintbrush/toothbrush and work the degreaser into the stuck on muck
6. Spray with hose (repeat the above if it is still manky)
7. The only place that got a bit of water pooling in it will be the spark plug recess but they are well covered so dont worry about it just get a towel down there to soak it up.
8. Turn the engine on and let dry for 5-10 mins
9. Get your detailing spray out and start the fun part
10. Smile at your missus through the window while she shakes her head
11. Post some pictures on a forum to get a pat on the back from complete strangers

Like i said, its not like it is a crome plated V8 so i didnt want to spend more than an hour cleaning it but it was worth it.


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the guide.

I know nothing about cars  !! How do i know what to cover? Would it be helpful if i posted pics of my engine?
________
Kawasaki VN2000


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Now _that's_ a how-to! Love item 10.....


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Your guide is spot on mate! Good work.


----------



## smiffygas (Jun 22, 2008)

Top result!


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

I've just stumbled across this thread and I know its a few days old and nobody' reading it anymore. Its worth pointing out to the inexperienced that you have to be careful with Al foil near the battery and live cables as its easy to start a fire! Obvious I know but as I said, worth pointing out.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

lanciamug said:


> I've just stumbled across this thread and I know its a few days old and nobody' reading it anymore. Its worth pointing out to the inexperienced that you have to be careful with Al foil near the battery and live cables as its easy to start a fire! Obvious I know but as I said, worth pointing out.


good point - I always use clingfilm just to be safe


----------



## brianfocus (Jun 25, 2008)

My focus engine looks like your first picture. What products did you use?


----------



## usernametaken (Apr 5, 2007)

Adnoh: dont be soft just get tore in! the alternator is full of copper wires and is visible and just cover anything else that you think looks electrical, if you want to post pics the go ahead ill show you what i covered.

lanciamug: excellent point, health & safety all the way!

brianfocus: AG engine degreaser & rubber care


----------



## brianfocus (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you for your answer!


----------



## St3vie G (Jun 29, 2008)

My old focus bay used to look like this. We moved into a new housing estate and the dust was unbelievable. I never had the nerve to clean the engine bay in case the car wouldnt start again.


----------

